# Flag shows as watched per person



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

I would like a feature for the TiVO in my living room where you can setup like 5 or 6 flags, and you an "flag" or "mark" a show as watched by certain family members...

Some shows get deleted before certain people get to watch them because there really is no way of knowing who has watched a show

for instance, my parents will delete "House" thinking all 5 of us have watched it, when only 4 of the 5 have seen it...

so a way of "flagging" or "marking" who has seen shows would be a good idea...


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

This feature is still needed very badly! Just being able to change the colored dot in front of the show title to flag it as "already watched" would be very helpful.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Early on (I think before release) the Premiere showed different "my shows" screens with filters for family members. Not sure if that is still in the pipeline or not.

This deleting problem has been resolved in my household by having a rule of asking before deleting content ( combined with a big hard disk upgrade). Communication is the key!


----------

